# Cab Heater



## catnip (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has found a decent 12v cab heater for their machines?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

nope, i searched for many a year, the biggest problem you have is that a 12volt heater, plugged in, with the fan going in it, has too much draw on your charging system, we had a skid steer, that we built a cab for that we tried to use a 12volt heater in, not enough heat, then we tried two heaters, still not enough heat, then the machine started to die, too much draw on the battery/charging system, the good news it that doing a collant heater, is pretty easy, and you well get much more heat out of it. (last year we put a 40 000btu collant circulated heater in each of our skids, with a 3 speed fan, in -30degrees celsius my guys where in tee shirts skidding snow)


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

now i well tell you a funny story, i know a guy around here, who used a generator, mounted on the roof of his machine (an old tractor) and then plugged in a 1500watt heater in his cab, it worked well, looked strange, but did the job


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

buckwheat_la;886567 said:


> nope, i searched for many a year, the biggest problem you have is that a 12volt heater, plugged in, with the fan going in it, has too much draw on your charging system, we had a skid steer, that we built a cab for that we tried to use a 12volt heater in, not enough heat, then we tried two heaters, still not enough heat, then the machine started to die, too much draw on the battery/charging system, the good news it that doing a collant heater, is pretty easy, and you well get much more heat out of it. (last year we put a *40 000btu *collant circulated heater in each of our skids, with a 3 speed fan, in -30degrees celsius my guys where in tee shirts skidding snow)


Are you sure you don't mean a 4000 BTU heater? The average home around here only has a 75'000 BTU furnace. 

BTW, what does -30 C equal in Fahrenheit? Maybe about -22* F?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;887558 said:


> BTW, what does -30 C equal in Fahrenheit?


-22

http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You need to use a heater box vs a 12v electric heater. The boxes run off of your coolant system. Here's the one I was going to try, it's basically what they use from the factory:

http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/12-volt-maradyne-cab-heater-12-500-btu.html?site=google_base


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;887578 said:


> -22
> 
> http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm


Yea Crete, I think thats what I said! :laughing:

j/k My guess was so far off, I HAD to edit it!

I still think that in the 12+ years I've plowed, I've never been out plowing in anything that cold. Maybe it's just this region, but it doesn't ever snow when it's that cold here.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

jomama45;887627 said:


> I still think that in the 12+ years I've plowed, I've never been out plowing in anything that cold. Maybe it's just this region, but it doesn't ever snow when it's that cold here.


Here either.......we did have some single digit temps this past year in Feb that we plowed during, but extreme cold and snow usually don't mix here, and if it does its off of the lake. Usually then its blowing drifting powder that's a PIA to control anyhow.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

got-h2o;887622 said:


> You need to use a heater box vs a 12v electric heater. The boxes run off of your coolant system. Here's the one I was going to try, it's basically what they use from the factory:
> 
> http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/12-volt-maradyne-cab-heater-12-500-btu.html?site=google_base


That's what I have, works good. A cheapo friend of mine uses a catalytic camping heater that screws onto a small propane bottle...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

jomama45;887558 said:


> Are you sure you don't mean a 4000 BTU heater? The average home around here only has a 75'000 BTU furnace.
> 
> BTW, what does -30 C equal in Fahrenheit? Maybe about -22* F?


look at got-h20's post of that link, now the heater we have is bigger then that, and that one is 12 500 btu's


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

jomama45;887627 said:


> Yea Crete, I think thats what I said! :laughing:
> 
> j/k My guess was so far off, I HAD to edit it!
> 
> I still think that in the 12+ years I've plowed, I've never been out plowing in anything that cold. Maybe it's just this region, but it doesn't ever snow when it's that cold here.


i want to work where you guys work, we had heaters a lot like got-h20's, then a couple years ago we had a really bad snow storm, with a week of -35 to -40 celsius, (by the way -40 celsius = -40 fahrenheit) and it sucked @ss, big time, so we put in bigger heaters and went a little overkill, but i tell you what, i am never cold though


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

We've got a 20,000 BTU heater in our new holland tc40. Its made by curtis. It is the coolant heated version. I am not sure how it works as we just put it in yesterday and we've been out salting most of the day.


----------



## nexcorp (Sep 28, 2009)

I just installed said heater above, the 12,500 Maradyne in a Bobcat s185. The 05 185 had plugs already designated for hose lines, one on the backside of the thermostat housing below the thermometer (use the valve here) and one where the rubber hose from the coolant resevoir meets the brass line going into the engine (regular fitting). Hardest part of job was figuring out where the hot water was too come from. Mounted on the ledge by the back window, (much easier than a floor mount). Fan is very audible, but hey, so is the freakin engine, and its bearable, and the3 nice thing is, hooked up properly, that heater on high would force you out of the cab. Low is quieter and sufficient heat. Also has 2" hole plugs for duct runs if you feel necessary. I left them in, and even mounted the 3 way switch in one of them so the switch is right on/in the unit. Total investment was about $270 with hoses. The price at sports unlimited above is the best price I have seen. I alwo bought from "berady" on ebay and got it pretty fast w switch and hardware included. Bobcat wanted $1200 for their heater. I have plenty of heat now and saved $900 plus.


----------



## catnip (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Sounds like the Maradyne is the way to go.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i just saw that you are in canada, you can get these type of heaters and your local princess auto, take a look in there, the largest one they have is the one we use, great heater, and easy to set up


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

nexcorp;896885 said:


> Mounted on the ledge by the back window, (much easier than a floor mount). .


?? I thought the heater had to be mounted below the radiator hose for things to work properly?? On my Deere it's between my feet which is a pain.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

In2toys;897482 said:


> ?? I thought the heater had to be mounted below the radiator hose for things to work properly?? On my Deere it's between my feet which is a pain.


nope, the system has enough preasure that you can mount it almost anywhere, it is best to mount it below where the top of the rad is so you can fill the system with collant, as far as why they put the heater so far down on some models,,,,,,,,heat rises


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

buckwheat_la;897836 said:


> nope, the system has enough preasure that you can mount it almost anywhere, it is best to mount it below where the top of the rad is so you can fill the system with collant, as far as why they put the heater so far down on some models,,,,,,,,heat rises


And to warm your tootsies


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

and after it warms your tootsies it well rise up and warm the rest of you so...........................wear clean socks, lmao


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

this heater is in a case 40xt, and is mounted between the top insturment panels, no problems putting out heat, but we did add a tin reflector to get more heat toward the leg area


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

kool. Yea mine is about 8" square, so I was kinda limited. The area under my pedals is missing the 2 plates that go on the bottom of the machine, so I ended up laying some plywood under the pedals & putting some 4" foam on top of that. Helps immensely. Take it out in the spring. My feet are always fresh as spring daisies... just ask my wife...:laughing::laughing: ussmileyflag


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

In2toys;898456 said:


> kool. Yea mine is about 8" square, so I was kinda limited. The area under my pedals is missing the 2 plates that go on the bottom of the machine, so I ended up laying some plywood under the pedals & *putting some 4" foam on top of that*. Helps immensely. Take it out in the spring. My feet are always fresh as spring daisies... just ask my wife...:laughing::laughing: ussmileyflag


Good idea, I was thinking of finding a way to do that as well. Feet get a little cold after a long time while the rest of me is overheating.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Cab Heaters*

I have a 2002 242 Cat SS and I have been looking for a decent heater myself. I have found one that I think would work good. It is the Mojave heater, it is a 12,500 BTU heater, I believe it has a two speed fan and you can also by a plenum for it to direct the air in different spots. Here is a web link www.flex-a-lite.com/auto/html/mojave-heater.html you can also find them on ebay as well. They are priced at about $160.00 and about $45 for the plenum, I think this is the way I am going to go if I can not find a used caterpillar heater for a decent price.


----------

